# This thing is wild..



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

I am always looking at auction sites and found a Natgraph backlite.
It sends out 6,000watts MH. running on 220V single phase. here is similar product.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=46747&item=7581094508&rd=1&ssPageName=WINOST0:RECO:BID

Just thought this was cool. Imagine heavily modin this thing out to work. Imagine the heat of this thing.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 8, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I am always looking at auction sites and found a Natgraph backlite. It sends out 6,000watts MH. running on 220V single phase. Just thought this was cool. Imagine heavily modin this thing out to work. Imagine the heat of this thing.


Holy Crap! 6 Thousand Watts! Yeah, then I would put a pickup truck bed under it and GROW some fuckin weed! I'll use the city's water tank for a resevoir and enough rockwool to pack an elephants ass.

Holy Crap!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 9, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Holy Crap! 6 Thousand Watts! Yeah, then I would put a pickup truck bed under it and GROW some fuckin weed! I'll use the city's water tank for a resevoir and enough rockwool to pack an elephants ass.
> 
> Holy Crap!


 damn Stoney its to early for this man. you are funny as hell. i seen this and laughed my ass off.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 9, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> damn Stoney its to early for this man. you are funny as hell. i seen this and laughed my ass off.


Now you gotta go to work with no ass!

Holy Crap man, can you imagine 6000 watts of light hitting a crop? Man!


----------



## Grannie420 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Mutt , Have you ordered from Inside Sun?? You have mentioned this web site in past posts. Im curious about quality of lights etc.You know the old saying, you get what ya pay for !


----------



## Your Moms Box (Feb 11, 2006)

Dont you think the Giant Jump in your electric bill would raise eyebrows? I dont think you could blame it on your new giant electric toothbrush. haha 
-WSA-


----------



## Mutt (Feb 11, 2006)

I am happy with my HPS from insidesun. If you have the money get the hortilux upgrade, I hear its worth it. I just use the cheapy bulb that came with mine.


----------



## Grannie420 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Mutt !


----------



## Mutt (Feb 11, 2006)

heres a link if you really have a tight budget on lighting.

http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EFamily.asp

150watt HPS with bulb for 40 bucks.


----------

